#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Fluid Flow - Operations Training

## sasirkumar

Hi friends

Here i am sharing one more training material in *my Training material series*

 *Fluid-Flow - Operations Training*


*List of Chapters*


1.INTRODUCTION TO FLUIDS

2.Compression of Fluids

3.NATURAL CIRCULATION FLOW

4.VOLUMETRIC AND MASS FLOW RATE

5.TYPES OF FLOW

6.FORMS OF ENERGY &THE GENERAL ENERGY EQUATION

7.Energy Conversions in Real Fluid Systems

8.Fluid Flow Measurement

9.Water Hammer, Steam Hammer, and Pipe Whip



10.Unintended Siphoning


Uploaded here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
SasikumarSee More: Fluid Flow - Operations Training

----------


## nahs001

thxs

----------


## Birshop

Thanksss.

----------


## mazharshaikh

thanx sasi

----------


## Paldex

Thank you Mr. Sasikumar......

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks a lot

----------


## kp2008

Thank a million for your sharing,,

----------


## ssrvv78

many thanks sasikumar

----------


## nnreddy

Many thanks for sharing good material.

----------


## mkhurram79

thank

----------


## Alil

Thanks Friends

----------


## kacu_88

Sasirkumar thanks a lot !
Great stuff !! 
Do you know source of this material ?


Mayby you have more materials of this author ?See More: Fluid Flow - Operations Training

----------


## ivan_s60

Very good material, thanks friend of us

----------


## aurrel

Thank you very much

----------


## balasubbu

very nice brother,thanks

----------


## egpetnetjon

thank for share

----------


## ahmed_fathi

thanks keteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer

----------


## rapee

Thank you very much. Very Good

----------


## tekoni

thank you, sasirkumar

----------


## damrong99

thank a lot

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## mhuelva

thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq sasi

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you

See More: Fluid Flow - Operations Training

----------


## sessom

Sasikumar, Thanks very much for an excellent contribution!

----------


## khalidosman103

[ 
Thanks Friends

----------


## theray99

Sasirkumar very nice training material, thanks from bottom of heart. well done.

----------


## paldopal

thanks

----------


## cybermann

thanks

----------


## arttty

Thanks

----------


## fafnyihu

thank you, dear friend.

----------


## kavita_00

Sasirkumar very nice training material, thanks from bottom of heart, in hindi I should say "TUSI GREAT HO"
Thanks

----------


## mutrosa

Thank you

----------


## jigs36

thanks

----------


## eng.osmanko

thanks

----------


## leducvinh

Link die, please up again. Thanhkssssss

See More: Fluid Flow - Operations Training

----------


## eta si bedduls

Thank you...

----------


## skaterboy

awesome material !!!

----------


## skaterboy

making strong basics...cool...anyother operation training manual....plss upload....

----------


## maxky

Thank you very much

----------


## skaterboy

in this manual many FIG drawings not loading....im using foxit reader unable to see....

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## appess

Thanks alot

----------


## agungyudhowibowo

very good..many thanks for sharing....

----------


## Sriram_be

Thanks Sasi

----------


## donbox

i really appreciate it!

----------


## safa aldin

Thank you so much

----------


## ariek

Thanks a lot

See More: Fluid Flow - Operations Training

----------


## dhiau

very helpfull.....many thanks

----------


## Muthu_23

Thanks..,

Muthukumar> V

----------


## Chemster980

THANK YOU! I have been searching for water hammer material for a long long time

----------


## amouc

Thanks..

----------


## dodol7

thanks

----------


## salem001

thanks dear and good luck

----------


## s_4dil

great Thanks

----------


## jbanegas

hi.. thanks for all that info. i have a question, do you know any software that i can input the gas chromatography, temperatura, preassure and pulse, and the result is the corrected volume of gas?? i have heard of flowchek of emerson, but i cant find it to download. so .. if any one could help me .. ill be very great full..

----------


## mouse

Thank you Mr. Sasikumar

----------


## idriss

Mpfm principles please

----------


## sidou-82

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ajoshi

Thank You

See More: Fluid Flow - Operations Training

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## imran burki

Thanks man

----------


## ko ko naing

Thanks

----------


## salem001

thanks to you for this good book

----------


## ilayarasan

Many Thnks

----------


## mozE

Hi guys,

I'm searching for a book titled: "Modeling of Oil Product and Gas Pipeline Transportation."

Please can someone attach the soft copy?

----------


## AidanHoude

Thanks for sharing .

----------


## ashawky7

Thankyou very much

----------


## emilsuro

Thanks. Perfect.

----------


## nutcha

Thank you very much for sharing good stuffs.

----------


## qak

Hi,

Friends this link is not working.

Can any one refresh / repost the link.

Thanks,

----------

